# Commute times + distances



## thespecialon (23 Jan 2007)

Id just like to get a feel for the commute times + distances people are doing these days- and if they have any hints on how to improve it- better car's etc.I drive a nissan almera 1.4litre petrol

I currently do 80miles a day return from work to home, takes me about 1 hour each way.I find it quite tiring but manageable.Dont have huge traffic to deal with its mainly the distance.can't afford to move closer as already have house built etc etc.Obviously spend quite a bit on fuel but think it works out cheaper than renting + having a house at home.

Ian Dempsey is a saviour as is Mat cooper and definetly helps to pass the day.


----------



## Barley (23 Jan 2007)

I leave the house at 6.50, get a ca. 7.10 train and get into work at approx. 8.30. In the evenings I leave work at 5.00, get 5.50 train and arrive in front door around 6.35 (all going well). I reckon if I were to drive, I could leave in the morning at 7.30 to get into work for 9, and get home around 6/6.30 in the evening.


----------



## Trafford (23 Jan 2007)

I leave house at 6:35am for a 6:50 train and all going well get to work about 8:15. All going well again I get a train at 17:25 which has me in my house at 18:40pm. The least I am gone all day is 12 hours but as work demands I could be home anytime up to 10pm. Ways to improve it? Change jobs to one nearer home? Sacrifice the salary/career advancement or whatever the incentive is in the other job for the sake of a better quality of life? I would be prepared for that.
Having said that, the train is a much more pleasurable and stress free way of travelling. I can doze or read or knit if I feel so inclined!! There's never any problems getting a seat on my route either. Delays are all too common but then it's not as unpredictable as traffic usually, so it works for me.


----------



## niceoneted (23 Jan 2007)

I have a 25 mile/40 KM drive each way to work. I leave at 9.15am and am in for 10am (2 miles west of Dublin City). I leave at 6 in the evening and usually get in home by about 6.50pm. I recommend you change the car to a diesel engine you'll get a lot more miles to the gallon. You can get 1.4 and 1.6 diesel engines these days.​


----------



## thespecialon (23 Jan 2007)

Ya must definetly look into a diesel car..dont they require more servicing though + more expensive to purchase? But i guess with my mileage would deffo make savings in the long run


----------



## Red (23 Jan 2007)

Do you really get more miles to the gallon on diesel ? 
Is there much of a difference given that diesel/petrol are almost same same at pumps.


----------



## morpheus (23 Jan 2007)

Get up at 630
leave house at 722
get train at 734
usually get seat or floor space
get into pearse at 820
get into work at 835
leave at 1655 for the 1713 or at 1710 for the 1729
latest im home is 1815 and its STILL not good enough. I work late as its demanded although i skive out of late work as much as is humanely possible,im here til 730ish tonight. 

Would give up professional career in IT to do manual labour if it meant i could build my own home in a quiet part of ireland and live away from the urban chaos that has engulfed our towns, 
the tw*ts that shove onto/off the train,
the muppets that fight over opened closed windows, 
the idiots that scrum through station doors at night, 
the ignorants who bounce off you when walking without so much as an apology. 

I hate Dublin city, its an absolute hole, the black hole of leinster it should be called. 

Give me a house thats about 50 miles and 2 hours drive down the worst pot holed roads and up a dirt track embedded in the side of some godforsaken mountain bog with a nice acre or two around it, a stable, a horse, a couple of dogs and a thatched roof. 

Ah thats the life... rant over.


----------



## sunlife (23 Jan 2007)

Morpheus, you poor thing, I actually couldn't stop laughing though when I read it! Why don't you just get the hell out of the black hole and just up and head down the country, you'd be surprised, you'd love it, lots of lock ins and some general community spirit!


----------



## bigjoe_dub (24 Jan 2007)

Matt Copper is getting on my tits of late.  please let people answer questions fully before butting in.


----------



## eveanne (24 Jan 2007)

Get up at 6.30am. leave at 6.50am. into work at 8.20 am (40 miles drive).Leave work at 4.30pm.arrive home for 5.45pm. I'm driving a corsa (1ltr) at the moment, and its stuggling from the mileage I'm doing. But I'm hoping to stay going until later this year before I change it ! The only reason I do this is that I love my job! Although if circumstances changes I would have to look closer to home.


----------



## bluebell (24 Jan 2007)

leave home at 7am, work for 7.45am, leave at 4.30pm and home for 5.15pm, against the flow of traffic which is great... its about 25miles each way.  Was commuting to Dublin for approx 2 1/2 years.  You don't realise the toll it takes on yoru life until you stop the commuting.  I was leaving mu home at 6.30am, gettign to work approx 8.10am , leaving again at 4.15pm, hoepfully get a bus before 5.30pm if the driver was really sorry for me and would stop, be home by 6.45pm...... hoepfully i will never have to face it again.


----------



## BrenG (24 Jan 2007)

Get up 7am. Leave house 7.40am. In work 7.50 am. Leave work 5pm.Home at 5.10pm.
BTW this is in Vilnius Lithuania


----------



## oopsbuddy (24 Jan 2007)

sunlife said:


> Morpheus, you poor thing, I actually couldn't stop laughing though when I read it! Why don't you just get the hell out of the black hole and just up and head down the country, you'd be surprised, you'd love it, lots of lock ins and some general community spirit!


 

I'll second that! "The decision is the hard bit, the rest is just detail!" I did it myself 7 years ago when I was staring down the throat of doing an ever worsening commute til I was 60 or so. Breakdown was imminent, but now much better! Just decide is that what you want, then decide to do it. You'll never regret it.


----------



## fago76 (25 Jan 2007)

Get up a 7.40, leave house at 8.15. 
3.5 mile cycle trip to work in 12-15 mins.
Shower in work and at desk at 8.45.

Living in Galway so that trip is almost from one side of the city to the other..


----------



## Guest122 (25 Jan 2007)

Leave house at 6.55 drive to station
Catch train at 7.18 if parking available
Arrive at 8.35
Walk 10mins
At work 8.45ish all going well

Leave 4.45
Walk, Dart, Train, Drive - home about 7ish

2hours each way, 4hours a day, 20 hours a week

God I hate commuting but can't afford the pay cut to leave...

BB


----------



## Classic (25 Jan 2007)

Get up at 7.55, leave house at 8.20. In work for 8.40. 
10 miles drive to work 
Work until 5.30, home at 5.55.
Traffic is worse in the evening so it takes an extra 5 minutes driving.


----------



## dk99 (25 Jan 2007)

leave the house @ 7:40
train at 7:55
arrive in Work ( IFSC) @ 8:30

I live in Kildare but work with people who are living in Dublin - ok county dublin and its takes them 90 minutes each way - but its ok because they live in Dublin and i live all the way out in the "sticks"


----------



## Dundhoone (25 Jan 2007)

thespecialon said:


> Ya must definetly look into a diesel car..dont they require more servicing though + more expensive to purchase? But i guess with my mileage would deffo make savings in the long run


 

Whey hey, you must be my commute double.  I do an 80 mile round trip, thankfully not much in the way of traffic, so it takes an hour in 8am -9am and about 1.15 back home 5.30 - 6.45pm . I drive a 1.4 petrol , which has really been through the mill mileage wise this year.  I'm trying to make a decision about what to do with teh car, as another year of this and it wont be worth much.

See my other thread on the economy of diesel .....although I am getting a much better discussion with the same thread on boards.ie .  http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055045494


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jan 2007)

15-20 minute walk to work living and working in the same _Dublin _central postal district.


----------



## Satanta (25 Jan 2007)

Leave house about 7.30. Across the city via the port and then the East Link toll bridge. Arrive in office around 8.30 (-/+ 10 or 15 minutes for a good/bad day... really bad day you can add what you like and you could still be wrong).

Journey home a lot faster given heading away from the city. Around 45mins around 6 p.m. (unless the point has a concert on, again, add what you like for delays, your guess is as good as mine on any given day - Monday was about 20 mins to get from the East Toll (heading North) to the roundabout at The Point (as much as I never liked Shane Warn/Ward/Whatever before, I vow to never listen to one of his songs again now!)).

In Cork (time spent 50/50 between the two atm)...
Leave house at 8.20. Through the JLT from the north side. Up towards Blackrock and in the office about 8.45. Going home pretty much the same, slightly less traffic on the Dunkettle/Dunkettle Interchange but it's normally moving fairly free so either way only makes a couple of minutes difference. Leave office around 6.30 p.m. and reach home shortly before 7 p.m..



Dublin: would be slightly faster (and probably cheaper) to use Public Transport (Dart) but a car usually is a requirement of work. (when no requirement [notified in advance] I do use the Dart)
Cork: same situation, but due to the locations I couldn't use PT without trebling my travel time so car is always used.


----------



## bijou (25 Jan 2007)

Get up at 6.50
Leave at 7.25
30 miles to work (drive a 1.2 punto)
arrive at work for 8.00
(supposed to) finish at 5.30
ususally home for about 6.30
live in Co Roscommon - work in Co Longford


----------



## annR (25 Jan 2007)

Get up at 8am, leave house at 8.30, in work for 9am.  it's only a few miles but sitting in traffic for a lot of it.

Drive a 1l Opel Corsa as well, don't need anything more for that commute.


----------



## Cahir (25 Jan 2007)

Up at 6am
Leave house at 6.35 to walk to train station
Train at 7.02
At desk at 8.08 (ish - depends on whether or not the train is delayed).
Leave at 16.30
Train at 16.42
Train usually late so off train and home between 17.55 and 18.15.


----------



## gianni (25 Jan 2007)

Up at 7.11 AM (every minute in bed is precious)
Leave house at 7.50 to drive 1.2 L car to train station to catch 8.40 train. Arrive at destination at 9.20 and then a further 6/7 mins to get to office just before 09.30.

Leave office 16.52 to get seat on 17.15 train. Arrive in station at 17.55. Drive to house... arrive home around the 18.30 mark.

Won't be doing this forever. Somethings gotta give...


----------



## dontaskme (25 Jan 2007)

up at 9.20, leave house about 9.50, catch tram at 10, in work for 10.15.

Would be slightly quicker if I cycled but, well, there is a bit of snow on the ground, and the tube is off my bike at the moment and I have a monthly ticket for the city zone anyway and I would have to wear gloves and ... ok, I'm just plain lazy. 

This is in Germany.


----------



## Delber (25 Jan 2007)

Up at 6.55 leave at 7.35 drive 45 Miles for Work @ 9.05ish
Leave @ 5.00 Drive 45 Miles, home @ 6.15ish depending on traffic
Done this for 3.5yrs but now changing to a 20min commute


----------



## Eirmail (25 Jan 2007)

1-2 minutes walk to my desk , depending on whether I get lucky with the one traffic light, also depending on whether I not I get lucky with the lift. Work and live on the same dublin street


----------



## NorfBank (25 Jan 2007)

Up at 6.
Leave 6.30 from town - car share to Ballsbridge.
Ballsbridge by 6.50.
Office for 7
Leave at 5.
Home for 6.


----------



## thespecialon (25 Jan 2007)

Interesting to see the wide range of commute times + distances!!
As i stated in OP i do find my commute tiring and have been doiing it now for 1.5years..however my job previous to that had a 20min commute and earned me circa 28K€ now i earn nearly 3 times that amout..So i guess its all about trade-offs?? For the increase in wages i tihnk its worth it to be stuck in my car for longer- of course the ideal would be gr8 money + no cummute


----------



## Dundhoone (25 Jan 2007)

thespecialon said:


> a 20min commute and earned me circa 28K€ now i earn nearly 3 times that amout..So i guess its all about trade-offs??


 
  thats where our similarity ends......same commute, and engine but I definately dont earn 80k + ..............I wouldnt complain if I were you!!!

Also, an hour on an open road is a lot easy to drive than an hour in traffic imo


----------



## JazzyJeff (25 Jan 2007)

am amazed at peoples actual working hours

is everybody on flexi time....no one seems to work from 9pm - 5.30pm


will be commuting soon from carlow to dublin...am worried now


----------



## thespecialon (25 Jan 2007)

How long is that commute Jazzy? in Miles? and have you timed it?
Ya im on flexitime - most places seem to be these days..well if the money is worth it my advice is go for it


----------



## aircobra19 (25 Jan 2007)

Roughly speaking, for a 11 mile cross town commute

Leave at 6.50 in at 7.30 leave at 4.00 home at 5.00
Leave at 7.10 in at 8.00 leave at 4.15 home at 5.30
Leave at 9.10 in at 10.00 leave at 6.30 home at 7.15

Sometimes its quicker, sometimes slower. On a quiet day, its doable in 25-30 mins. Generally the further away from peak times, the faster it is. You can add at least 30mins each way if I leave at peak or I use the train. If I get the bus you can add an hour each way. But as generally have to go somewhere off route on the way home, I usually take the car. If I have to drop/collect a child you can add 15/20mins on that leg. Personally anything over 40mins for a commute oneway feels too long for a regular commute. Though rarely have I ever acheived that in a job.


----------



## rjt (25 Jan 2007)

up 7am
Leave 7.40
Arrive 8.15 (45 min early for prep. work)
23 miles from Maynooth to near Edenderry, against traffic.
Use old N4, don't pay toll. Meet huge volumes of traffic (must be Longford, Mullingar etc. commuters). Does anybody use the M4 Toll Road?
Am a primary teacher so finish time will just raise the ire of my private sector co-contributers.


----------



## Ancutza (25 Jan 2007)

Kicked in ribs by wife at 6.30am.  Roll out of bed 5 minutes later and jump in the shower.  Leave house at 6.50am, pick up some pastries and a coffee from the local bakery 3 doors away.  From there its one set of traffic lights and 3 minutes to the factory.  In work by 7.00am.

Factory closes at 3.30pm, lock up and home by 3.45pm.  EASY LIFE!!!!  

This is in Romania.


----------



## paddyd (25 Jan 2007)

6.58 train to Tara. in work at 7.35 (few mins from Tara).

4.45 train from Tara. At house at 5.30.


----------



## Thirsty (25 Jan 2007)

Leave house at 7:50am, in office by 8am; finish work anytime from 3pm (quiet day) to midnight (not so quiet day!). 10 min commute home.

Sometimes come home for lunch mid-day; work from home a few days every month.  Have a lot of flexibility but make up for that by being available late nights & Sundays for overseas conferences/meetings.


----------



## pansyflower (25 Jan 2007)

Up 8.10. Leave house 8.40. Have stuff to carry so usually have to take car. Get to work 8.45. Leave any time between 3 and 11pm,  home 5 mins later.


----------



## Cels13 (26 Jan 2007)

Route: Celbridge to Leopardstown (N7 - M50. Mileage: approx 22 miles):
Leave at 6.25am - in work at 7am
Leave at 6.45am - in work at 7.45am
Leave after 7am and before 8.30am - it will take anything between an hr and a half to 2 hours! 

Route: Leopardstown to Celbridge (M50 - N7 provided there are no accidents on M50.........!):
Leave work at 4pm SHARP - home between 4.45 and 5pm 
Leave work at 5pm - home between 6.30 and 6.45pm
Leave work between 6 and 6.30pm - home between 7.15 and 7.30pm


----------



## sabrina (26 Jan 2007)

Following times are for my husband. Commute is from Gormanston Co. Meath to Bray Co. Wicklow

Up at 5.45am in at 7am - or up at 6.10 in at 8am (if hes lucky) 

Finish at 4pm home at 6pm - or finish at 4.30pm home any time between 6.30 & 7.30 (depending on traffic)!!!


----------



## MandaC (26 Jan 2007)

Up at about 8.15
Leave House about 8.40
In Work about 8.50/8.55

Leave work about 5.30
Home about 5.45

Am living with Mammy at the moment till new house is ready and after that it will be about 10 miles down the Naas Road, so I've probably been spoiled up to now, though am hoping the commute will not increase that much more than another 15/20mins.!


----------



## Lipstick69 (26 Jan 2007)

Many times I feel as if I am evading the CIA. 

Get up times. 6.55 (if hair needs washing and styline), 7.10 (if hair doesn't need styling and can be attacked with GHD), 7.20 (if by some miracle hair is not ressembling golliwog), 7.25 if Gift Grub is particularly good. 

7.50 Leave house, and drive to Phibsboro. 

8.20-8.30 Abandon car on side of road and wait at bus stop. 

8.45-9.00 Arrive at work

5.30-5.45 Leave work

6.00 Pick up car

6.45-7.00 Get home.


----------



## Welfarite (26 Jan 2007)

Get up at 7.50.
Brush teeth 7.51.
Wash face (quick splash) 7.52
Shave. 7.53
Dry face 7.56
Gel hair 7.57
Wipe gel off hands 7.58
Make coffee/toast 7.59
drink coffee/watch news 8.00
Wash cup/plate/knife/spoon 8.15
Leave for work 8.20
Arrive 8.30 (2 miles away

Ah, the bliss of country living!


----------



## Cluracan (26 Jan 2007)

Okay, both of us are up at 5:40Am.
Get Daughter up at 6am. One dresses her, other makes lunch and packs bag for creche.
Out the door at 6:40am (After ten minutes of convincing madam that brushing your hair is not that bad)
At Creche anything from 7:35 to 8am depending on roadworks, traffic, weather, whether Jupiter is in my starsign who knows?.
At work anything from 8:10 to 8:35am. I offically start at 8:30.

Typical evening commute: Leave work anytime between 5:30 to 7:30pm, 
usually home an hour and 40 minutes later. Take away 10 minutes if leaving later. Put madam to bed at 8pm if I'm there on time.

Journey distance 52 miles one way.


----------



## loanfree (26 Jan 2007)

MORNING
Up at 7:30
Mooch around eating breakfast til 8
Get Daughter organised if required
Sniff Armpits to determine if shower is required
If not mooch around until 8:15 otherwise shoiwer
Get in car @ 8:20
15mile communte
Arrive in work at around 8:45

EVENING
Leave at 17:00-17:10
home at around 17:30

Left Dublin in 98 and never looked back!


----------



## HelloJed (26 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> 15-20 minute walk to work living and working in the same _Dublin _central postal district.



Snap.

Slightly off topic...I couldn't see myself moving to the suburbs, even to get a bigger place - I don't think it's worth it as commuting really stresses me out. Used to commute two hours a day until I changed jobs a year ago, I find I have more energy and feel more relaxed.

I understand how people think Dublin's a hole...if they feel that they are forced to live/commute there to work in their industry. Has anyone solved this by moving out of Dublin and working remotely? I, on the other hand, like city life and wouldn't enjoy living in the country.


----------



## Sarah W (26 Jan 2007)

Welfarite said:


> Get up at 7.50.
> Brush teeth 7.51.
> Wash face (quick splash) 7.52



Baaad Welfarite - you should brush your teeth for at least 2 minutes! 

Me - up just after news headlines and 1/2 fag (8.03), shower, body lotion, brush teeth (leccy brush has 2 minute timer!) - mooch around upstairs until lodger has fed dog and cat, leave house 8.30, in work 8.45.

Leave work 5.30 (honest boss!), home 5.45.

Sarah

www.rea.ie


----------



## mc79 (26 Jan 2007)

up at 7.00am leave hse at 8.00, arrive it work for  8.45, drive 27 miles to work and 27 miles home, take all back roads, could'nt be bothered with M50 and all that crap, and I live also in the sticks of kildare, one person in work lives nearer to the job in miles than me and it takes them longer..


----------



## mo3art (26 Jan 2007)

Get up at 6.10am
Leave house at 6.45am
Travel via car with dh to a nearby town with better bus routes
Get bus at 7.15am
Get into work at 8.20am (on a good day traffic wise)
Leave work at 5.00pm
Home by 6.30pm
Which is all pretty good for a combination of public transport and sharing a car with dh.


----------



## paddyd (26 Jan 2007)

sabrina said:


> Following times are for my husband. Commute is from Gormanston Co. Meath to Bray Co. Wicklow
> 
> Up at 5.45am in at 7am - or up at 6.10 in at 8am (if hes lucky)
> 
> Finish at 4pm home at 6pm - or finish at 4.30pm home any time between 6.30 & 7.30 (depending on traffic)!!!


 

Does he need his car during the day? Why not get the train from Gormanstown station to bray?


----------



## DoctorEvil (26 Jan 2007)

Up at 7:21 - Leave for work between 8 and 8:10
Drive 30 miles - 2l td and arrive in work between 8:45 and 9:10 depending on traffic.
Leave between 5:30 and 6pm and home for 6:30ish

all country driving but pass through one town which should be bypassed by the end of the year.


----------



## Sarn (28 Jan 2007)

Get up 6:25, leave house 7:20. 
In work at 7:26 - 7:30 (depending on lights). 
Leave work 15:30 - 17:00 depending on workload. Home in 8 - 15 min. 
2 mile drive in dublin suburbs (or 35 min walk).


----------



## Luckyg (31 Jan 2007)

I'm new here. Im quite shocked how early people are getting up at in the morning and the little ones too. I work from home instead of communiting into the city. Its amazing how much more work is done at home with broadband and a separate space for working. I made a case to the boss and he agreed on a trial basis and its paid off for me and him. I think a lot more should do it, put their case forward to their boss and push for it. Travel to work once a week. 
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bond-007 (1 Feb 2007)

Up at 6pm
Have Dinner
Leave house at 8.10pm (60 mile drive to Waterford)
Arrive at work 9.40-9.45 pm
Leave work at 8.15am
Home by 10am approx  (x4 times a week)


----------



## gianni (1 Feb 2007)

Luckyg said:


> I'm new here. Im quite shocked how early people are getting up at in the morning and the little ones too. I work from home instead of communiting into the city. Its amazing how much more work is done at home with broadband and a separate space for working. I made a case to the boss and he agreed on a trial basis and its paid off for me and him. I think a lot more should do it, put their case forward to their boss and push for it. Travel to work once a week.
> Just my 2 cents.


 

Am currently in the process of negotiating this but am facing a lot of reluctance from my company to adopt such an approach. I've put forward a cogent proposal outlining all the positives, both for me and for the company, but they aren't killing themselves to get back to me with an answer. *Luckyg* - do you have any suggestions on how best to put a case forward ?


----------



## Trafford (1 Feb 2007)

morpheus said:


> Get up at 630
> leave house at 722
> get train at 734
> usually get seat or floor space
> ...


 
Couldn't agree more!!


----------



## Luckyg (2 Feb 2007)

gianni said:


> Am currently in the process of negotiating this but am facing a lot of reluctance from my company to adopt such an approach. I've put forward a cogent proposal outlining all the positives, both for me and for the company, but they aren't killing themselves to get back to me with an answer. *Luckyg* - do you have any suggestions on how best to put a case forward ?


 
I know we're going way off 'car and motoring issues' here but just to reply to you Gianni, I do not have any suggestions as I wouldnt advise anyone what I did. I put it to the boss I was leaving if I couldnt work from home. If your company rejects the idea then you need to decide is this your only option.


----------



## tiger (2 Feb 2007)

gianni said:
			
		

> do you have any suggestions on how best to put a case forward ?


  A previous employer of mine allowed people to work from home. You had to apply, and in you application outline what your tasks/roles were & how they would be accomplished by working from home.  You also had to outline what communication interaction was needed with your boss, your colleagues & team and with customers and how this would work.  You then had to outline if it was implemented how it could be measured/monitored if things were working out or not.  This usually included a monthly check-in meeting and then a 6 month review.  If things were working out after 6mths and there were no change in job circumstances, it was allowed continue for another 6 months, and so on.


----------



## ixus (4 Feb 2007)

Currently commuting from Maynooth to Leopardstwon/Stepaside area, 22 miles each way. Driving a 1.4 petrol and spend about 40/50 per week on fuel and takes about 2K per year out of my salary.

Am in car by 6.30 AM. In work by 7 (on a good day), but usually 7.10. 
Study until 8, then do some work. Work doesn't really start until 9 for most people in here but I can't stand being parked on the M50 at rush hour twice in a day.

Try and leave dead on 5pm and have been getting home around 6/6.10 of late though the norm is around 6.30. But could be in work until all hours in the busy season.

When I get home, I try and hit the gym for an hour straight away. By the time I've showered and eaten dinner it's 8PM. Find myself in bed by 10 most evenings, if I haven't already fallen asleep on the couch. 

In my mid 20's and I'm sure this routine has had an effect on my personal life.             There's no way I could do this for 3/4 years (short term view). Midweek is just a blur to me, all days feel the same. Weekends are over before they've started. 

It beats me why financial service companies don't look more closely at locating in an area like Maynooth. Given the amount of people who work in this sector that live in the surrounding area.


----------



## camlin90 (4 Feb 2007)

Have been doing this one since July 05:

Morning:
05.13 Get Up
06.15 Leave house to drive to train station
06.33 Catch train
08.20 Get off train
08.30 Arrive at work

Evening:
16.50 Leave work
17.05 Catch train
18.30 Get off train
18.40 Arrive home
(On a good evening)

Total round trip = 155 miles per day

Saving like a mad thing trying to get a place of my own... but will need almost a quarter of a million cash if I'm going to afford the average Dublin house.
Didn't envisage this when I was filling in my CAO 7 years ago!!


----------



## Ancutza (4 Feb 2007)

Just back in Romania having spent 5 days in Dublin.  Monday, 4 o'clock meeting in Blanchardstown.  1 hr trip back to North Wicklow

Tuesday, meeting in North Wicklow, few bits in the bank and home by 4.00pm.

Wednesday, took the missus shopping in Tallaght and Blanchardstown.  Left Blanch at 4.30pm. Whooped for joy as I came over the roundabout and could see the M50 clear to the bridge.

4.40pm arrived at bridge to find signs flashing an accident after Junction 7.  Took 45 minutes to get from the toll bridge to the Red Cow where I found 4 cop cars and 2 bikes blocking the off ramp and all because some biddy had taken her wing mirror off on a truck!!!!!

20 minutes back to North Wicklow from there.

Thursday, left Sandyford Ind. Est with my buddy at 1.00pm and arrived in Cavan for another meeting at 3.00pm.  Left Cavan at 5pm and STILL got stuck in crap traffic on the M50 after 6.30pm

Friday flew home.  Did 250kms in 2 hrs 10 minutes from Budapest airport to apartment.  Fell into bed at 2.00am

Saturday drove to work. Left house at 9.30am arrived office at 9.34am. No traffic, no accidents, no biddies minus a wing mirror, no gardai.

Have to go back to Ireland at Easter but have put in my order for valium already!

God alone knows how you guys do it or even why!!


----------

